# What brand of UV sterilizer is the best?



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

Please, tell me about your experience with UV sterilizers. This forum has a wealth of information but I can’t seem to find a good consensus on a model that is designed to work well in killing the bad stuff and maintenance or ease of use. Are wipers worth having? Which one is the easiest to change the bulb? Which one keeps the water long enough and close proximity to the bulb to be more effective? Which ones seem to be a pain to use and why? Any comments from all the experts out there would be appreciated.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Like most everything it's a matter of personal opinion unless it involves a serious design flaw. I purchased a 18w Turbo twist it cleared my green water issue in a day. It worked great for me.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Any other recommendations for UV light? I am looking for one right now. Thanks!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got a 24W one from a company called AA. Bought it at Petsmart for $58. Cleared up a week old Green Water bloom (that was getting worse every day) overnight. It was still a bit cloudy (though white not green anymore). ONe big water change later, and 3 days past, and I'm crystal clear again.

It's a cheap Chinese-made unit but did the job. I'm letting it run for another day then taking it out.

It's this one:

http://www.aa-aquarium.com/showroom4.php?id=157&level=1

(click CANCEL if it asks you to install a language pack)


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you keep yours on all the time or did you stop after it was gone. Also, intake or output of the filter? hihihi.. I"m guessing intake, but want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

OH sorry, i see, it's an internal one. Thanks anywho.. But yeah, how long did you have it in your tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The best brand is the Aqua brand. You'll pay a little bit more for them, but they're worth every penny. Some models even have a built in slider that scrapes down the sides of the glass tube inside without opening up the unit.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...ltraviolet_sterilizers_ozonizers_aqua_uv.html


----------



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

Now that is the kind of recommendation I was looking for, especially after I just purchased one(Aqua Ultraviolet Classic 8 Watt UV A00001) from Webb’s Water Garden. I have not received it yet, but it does look like a well made unit, prices are much more reasonable at Webb’s too!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I bought my brother an Aqua UV with a wiper for his Koi pond. He loves it.


----------

